# Secret Santa Participants List



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

This is the current list of those that have indicated that they would like to participate in the 2008 Secret Santa Gift Exchange.
Please check and let me know by pm if I've missed you or if I have you on the list and shouldn't have.
I'm sure that you've noticed that I've indicated that I've either received your email address or that I have your email address. I'm doing this as I receive them. So if there isn't anything next to your name, that means that I'm still waiting for you to pm me your email address.

Some of you are as anxious for Christmas as I am. I only sent out a handful of questionnaires on Tuesday night annd all of them were completed and returned immediately. I have indicated the completed questionnaires that I've received below and will continue to update. 

2MaltMom - received completed questionnaire
aea6574 - received completed questionnaire
Alvar's Mom - received completed questionnaire
April Dawn - received completed questionnaire
BeckyBC03 - received completed questionnaire
bellasmom - received completed questionnaire
Belle's Mum - received completed questionnaire
bentleyboy - received completed questionnaire
bigsmom - received completed questionnaire
BinnieBee - received completed questionnaire
camfan - received completed questionnaire
Case Verde Maltese - received completed questionnaire
chichi - received completed questionnaire
Critterkrazy - received completed questionnaire
CupCake2007 - received completed questionnaire
DaisyG - received completed questionnaire
deblddo - received completed questionnaire
Deuce - received completed questionnaire
Dixie's Mama - received completed questionnaire
dogloverx3 - received completed questionnaire
DonnaD - received completed questionnaire
Dr.Jaimie - received completed questionnaire
EmmasMommy - received email
graceandmartin - received completed questionnaire
godiva goddess - received completed questionnaire
halfpin21 - received email
heather rochelle - received completed questionnaire
Heini - received completed questionnaire
honeybun - received completed questionnaire
IamMomtoMissy - received completed questionnaire
Jasmyne's Mom - received completed questionnaire
jen_hedz - received completed questionnaire
JenniferHope423 - received completed questionnaire
Jerricks - received completed questionnaire
Julie718 - received completed questionnaire
KAG - received completed questionnaire
Kara - received completed questionnaire
Krystal - received completed questionnaire
Kutsmail1 - received completed questionnaire
Lacie's Mom - have completed questionnaire
LadysMom - received completed questionnaire
lahcart - received completed questionnaire
lillady - received completed questionnaire
lindsay - received completed questionnaire
llf060787 - received completed questionnaire
Luna's Mom - received completed questionnaire
LuvMyFurbaby - received completed questionnaire
lynnecpa - received completed questionnaire
maltesemom3 - received completed questionnaire
MamaMia - received completed questionnaire
MandyMc65 - received email
Matilda's Mommy - received completed questionnaire
maxsmom - received completed questionnaire
MaxxandSophia - received completed questionnaire
mimi2 - received completed questionnaire
Missy&Maggie - received completed questionnaire
mom2Bijou - received completed questionnaire
mommabrey - received completed questionnaire
Moxie'sMom - received completed questionnaire
MrBentleysMom - received completed questionnaire
Natures Encore - received completed questionnaire
Nissa Fiona - received completed questionnaire
njdrake - received completed questionnaire
NonesuchandNadu - received completed questionnaire
Pebble's Mama - received completed questionnaire
Phesty - received completed questionnaire
Poppy's Mommy - received completed questionnaire
PreciousPrince - received completed questionnaire
revakb2 - received completed questionnaire
Rosie Toby - received completed questionnaire
scoopsmommy - received completed questionnaire
Sicilian Rose - received completed questionnaire
SillieMillie - received completed questionnaire
sophiesmom - received completed questionnaire 
Suz & the Fluffs - received completed questionnaire
tigerpawswhit - received completed questionnaire
WoofLife - received email
Yukki - received completed questionnaire

Please take a moment to pm me your personal email address so that I can forward you the questionnaire. The email will come from [email protected].

I'm so excited that so many want to participate. You still have plenty of time to let me know if you want to participate. All the way up to October 25, 2008. As I get additional names I will add to this post (probably about once every week or 2) and will indicate in the title that the list has been updated.

And just a little reminder -- whether or not you participate in the Gift Exchange, please remember to give generously to the various rescue organizations too. It's so important to help these groups that do such great work!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

*Bump* :aktion033: :chili:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I missed the first post on this!

Count Jax and I in! Last year was so much fun!!!

PM'd you!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I PM'd you! Thanks for organizing this!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks for doing this


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

*Bumpity Bump* up-we-go


(oh, and Thank you, Andrea, for handling this huge task last year!...and Betty (Paris), thank you for hendling the year before that!) You guys are the greatest!!!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Yes-thank you everyone! :good post - perfect 10:


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

Can't wait to go shopping for 2 fluffbutts this year!! :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Hey Lynn how about the ones that you have the email and have returned the questioners already. :smtease:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I just sent mine. Thanks for doing this! I can't wait to see who's names I get and start shopping  This is going to be fun.
Jane, Zoey
& Tess


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Aug 20 2008, 07:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622102


> Hey Lynn how about the ones that you have the email and have returned the questioners already. :smtease:[/B]


Yeah, really!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Just making sure you got my questionaire, I sent it last night 

Gena


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

*Just sent in my questionnaire, thanks Lynn!*


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I'm just checking to see if you got my questionnaire. :biggrin:


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*I have had such fun doing this in the past, but last year really put a bad taste in my mouth when Ralphie didn't get his package.........I really want to do this but I have to think about it...Good thing I have a while to contemplate it. Pacino LOVES to get packages...But I felt so bad for Ralphie....... :smcry: :smcry: *



*Marie & the Boys*


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

QUOTE (Pacino's Mommy @ Aug 21 2008, 05:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622719


> *I have had such fun doing this in the past, but last year really put a bad taste in my mouth when Ralphie didn't get his package.........I really want to do this but I have to think about it...Good thing I have a while to contemplate it. Pacino LOVES to get packages...But I felt so bad for Ralphie....... :smcry: :smcry: *
> 
> 
> 
> *Marie & the Boys*[/B]



Marie I know how you feel. Last year Lola didn't get her package. Not that she cared but I felt really really bad for her. I put an extra present under the tree for her and told her it was from her Secret Santa. It really made me angry that someone would accept a gift and not send one to the name they had. Like I said, Lola didn't know she didn't get one from her real Secret Santa but I know she didn't. But.... I am giving it another chance. 

I can't wait to find out who we are shopping for.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I don't want anyone that participates this year not to get a present and guarantee that everyone will get a Secret Santa package -- no matter what.

So, if we adhere to the rules, I know that this can be a success.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I hope the restrictions about being an SMC member or having a certain number of posts will help this year. 

Another thing that has to happen is that the mailing deadline be strictly observed, no excuses. Too many people mailed past the deadline last year so there wasn't time to get another gift for those who truly didn't get one.

I think Lynn is really organized so she can keep track of people who mail late or don't send a gift so they will not be allowed to participate next year. If we have problems again this year, I think it should be restricted to SMC members only in the future.

As we discussed last year, it's a shame to have to impose all these rules, but SM has grown so much that it has become necessary.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

FYI -- I have been able to open all questionnaires that I've received. No problems. Please send me your email address if you haven't already.

Thanks for the quick responses. You still have plenty of time to sign up -- until 9/25/08 and plenty of time to get the questionnaires back to me.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

well I have all the info filled out...

...except I need to re-measure Archie!!! Do you think I can remember to do that!? :blink: 


have patience with me, it will be soon...


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

*BUMP* again - hey, everyone, don't forget to sign up!!!! 

I know some of our pups got jipped last year, but it'll be better this year....with more rules in place! Common, it'll be fun.


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

We are fairly new here, who is invited to participate?
is this for everyone or just a few?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Jerricks @ Aug 24 2008, 06:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=624159


> We are fairly new here, who is invited to participate?
> is this for everyone or just a few?[/B]


You could certainly participate. You have to be a member for at least three months and have a minimum of 100 posts.

You can read all the rules here:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=36967&hl=


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

You're eligible is you'd like to sign up. There is another post that has the rules listed.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

I haven't received a questionnaire. Will be happy to fill one out.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Lynn I sent you my questionnaire yesterday. Did you get it??


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Lynn - I AM INCAPABLE OF MEASURING THE DOGS CORRECTLY :smilie_tischkante: (ask Paula).. So, maybe we can meet before the questions are due and you could help me do it correctly?? Please... :brownbag:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Count us in It will be our 1st time. Really excited!!! Jill and T.Dink


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

I PM'd you all.....count us in!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bump :biggrin:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Please check the list to see if your status is correct. And if you haven't done so yet, please email me your email address.

Thanks.


----------



## nonesuchandnadu (Mar 4, 2007)

I emailed you my completed questionnaire. Let me know if I need to re-email it. It was from my gmail account~ Had to email it twice because it didn't go through the first time. I got a reply email from you saying you had received the second attempt, but maybe it got lost~


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

soooo whens the day we find out who we have? I'm all set to go shopping :chili:


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

I wanna play! I love to shop!

Love and Peace..


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

*bump*

Reminder....are u in?


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

Count Belle in for this year! Last year was awesome!! Sorry I haven't been posting lately I 'm so busy at my new work!! Thank you!! :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Just a quick reminder to complete your Secret Santa Questionnaire and return them to me.

Thanks,

Lynn


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Sep 8 2008, 11:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=632233


> soooo whens the day we find out who we have? I'm all set to go shopping :chili:[/B]



Begin? .......I've already bought a few things and put them away.....  Ya can't just rush into these things, you know.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

You have until October 24th to get the Questionnaires back to me. I will pair people up and get your SS back to you sometime the last week of October (probably the 25th or 26th).

I'm ready too, and I'm looking at questionnaires as they come in to get an idea of good pairings. Of course, I won't actually do the pairings until I get all the questionnaires in.

Lacie and Tilly ask, "Can't you makes everyones that turns in a questionnaire, OUR Secret Santas? That way, we'll gets ALL da pwesents. We tanks that's a good idea!!!!! :biggrin: "

Of course, I've tried to explain to the girls that GIVING is more fun than RECEIVING. They agree. It's more fun when everyone (especially Mom) is GIVING to them. They just want everyone to have the most amount of fun. :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Sep 18 2008, 11:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637104


> QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Sep 8 2008, 11:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=632233





> soooo whens the day we find out who we have? I'm all set to go shopping :chili:[/B]



Begin? .......I've already bought a few things and put them away.....  Ya can't just rush into these things, you know.
[/B][/QUOTE]

So have I, I'm too anxious to wait


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Participant List has been updated. Remember that we're moving the due date up to October 10th, so we need to start getting those questionnaires completed and returned to me.

BTW -- if you want to participate and haven't yet signed up for the Secret Santa Gift Exchange, please pm me with your email address and I will send a questionnaire out to you right away.

Thanks


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Just 10 more days to complete the Secret Santa Questionnaire.

Please check the list to:

1. Make certain you're on it and have received a questionnaire from me (if you're participating);
2. Make certain that I've indicated that I've received you questionnaire if you've completed it and send it back.

There is still plenty of time to let me know that you would like to participate in our fun Holiday Gift Exchange. Just pm me with your email address and I'll get the questionnaire out to you right away.

And, a few of you have let me know that you will not be able to participate after all this year. We will miss you, but understand. And thank you so much for letting me know early that your name needed to be withdrawn.

Just 10 more days and then you'll know who to shop for. :biggrin:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OK -- calling all Secret Santa participants that haven't yet returned their questionnaires.

Only 1 week (7 days) left to get out the tape measures and get the questionnaires completed and back to me. :shocked: 

You know who you are -- or if not, just look on the list in post #1 of this thread. :biggrin:


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

yay!!!!!! i can hardly wait!!!


----------

